# Are SAPIM Spokes Quality Spokes?



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2020)

I can get Sapim 14ga stainless steel double butted spokes for 15 cents each and that sounds awfully cheap! Does anyone use this brand or know if they are junk?


----------



## Chavez (Jun 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I can get Sapim 14ga stainless steel double butted spokes for 15 cents each and that sounds awfully cheap! Does anyone use this brand or know if they are junk?



Sapim spokes are definitely high quality spokes. They’re likely on par with DT Swiss. In fact that’s what Rohloff Recommends for their wheel builds. It doesn’t get any more pricey and fancy than that!
15 cents sounds really cheap. That must be a serious bulk price. When I order spokes wholesale they’re more like 50 cents a piece and usually retail for around a buck.
I don’t know about all of Sapim’s spoke offerings. Maybe they make a lower budget double butted spoke but I doubt it.
Oh yeah I was also told that the spokes Phil Wood sells are sapim as well.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks @Chavez ! The price is so low it alarmed me. I have boxes of the old Union galvanized spokes that are really dull and really don't want to use them when lacing up nice chrome rims.


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 14, 2020)

I've used the SS double butted spokes on several bikes. Never a problem.


----------



## lounging (Jun 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks @Chavez ! The price is so low it alarmed me. I have boxes of the old Union galvanized spokes that are really dull and really don't want to use them when lacing up nice chrome rims.



I prefer the Union 14 ga non double butted spokes


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2020)

lounging said:


> I prefer the Union 14 ga non double butted spokes




You don't like shiny spokes?


----------



## lounging (Jun 14, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> You don't like shiny spokes?



I prefer the dull ones.  Always looking if the price is right


----------



## fattyre (Jun 15, 2020)

Sapim’s are great spokes.   I’ve gone thousands and thousands of miles on wheel set built with them and have had zero issues.   But personally I prefer DT’s because their made in the USA.  Sapim and DT are both at the top end of quality  and durability by today’s standards.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 15, 2020)

While I do not use Sapim spokes they are top quality.  Perhaps when I build a 28-hole bladed wheelset(on the project burner) I will use them.  DT/Wheelsmith double butted are my choice, but that price for the Sapims is whacked out, stock up...where are you getting them?
   The higher quality(and sometimes not) bikes of old had DB spokes simply because they were lighter and actually stronger.  I wish there was a maker of Double Butted 14/15 and 14/16 with the SHORT BUTT on both ends to match the old galvanized spokes...I never understood why current DB spokes have the long thick sections at the ends instead of short ones...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback @SKPC @fattyre @deepsouth @Chavez. 

I have 7 bikes I want to relace with new spokes so the quantity is up there a bit. Two local bike shops I talked to wanted a buck a spoke plus their time so that's out of the equation. I'll just have to get @rustjunkie back to work again.


----------

